# Neuromuscular power



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all

I have been trying to follow the Friel ATP in Cyclists Training Bible

Also just read Training and Racing with a Poweremeter

I am a thin climber with my power curve sloping up to the right - ie stronger at longer efforts (CP20), but not so much for shorter efforts (CP1)

I am wondering if I should try to do short intervals to develop "neuromuscular power" - a kind of on the bike strength training to help develop my maximal power

I don't think I see this in the Friel ATP until Build 2 

Am I missing something? 

Is there a way to integrate such a workout earlier without too much stress?

Thanks

Will


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

You can do all sorts of efforts at all times (except perhaps after a long layoff from the bike). It's the relative amount of such efforts that you do that changes through the season.


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

You can do all sorts of efforts at all times (except perhaps after a long layoff from the bike). It's the relative amount of such efforts that you do that changes through the season.


----------



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

I see that Joe Friel now also recommends "force reps" during the base period to build on the bike strength 

http://www.joefrielsblog.com/2010/11/force-reps.html


----------

